# yay, its summer!!?



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its seems to be summer at long last!! The kids went in the pool for the first time this year, a few screams of "its freeeeeeezzzing", but they went in and swam. We had a BBQ and the sunloungers came out, along with the bikini and flip flops (and the diet!!!!!!!)!! My daughters shoulders are a bit red too!! 

So yes, today was lovely, 30c and one of the reasons we came to Spain, although I think rain is forecast for later in the week !!

Jo x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its seems to be summer at long last!! The kids went in the pool for the first time this year, a few screams of "its freeeeeeezzzing", but they went in and swam. We had a BBQ and the sunloungers came out, along with the bikini and flip flops (and the diet!!!!!!!)!! My daughters shoulders are a bit red too!!
> 
> So yes, today was lovely, 30c and one of the reasons we came to Spain, although I think rain is forecast for later in the week !!
> 
> Jo x


Sounds good, mind you I can't complain. Was out on the bike today & ended up at Kielder in the sunshine ............... but it definitely wasn't 30 degrees


Doggy


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I even managed to get out on the bike for a run down to Almeria today!










And I made sure I got a photo for you as well Jo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> And I made sure I got a photo for you as well Jo!



Bless!!!! I´ll print it, frame it and put it on my bedside table LOL!!! Hey, you´re nearly as sexy as Steve Hall !!!

Jo x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh no!! What have you said? He'll never live that down - being compared unfavourably to an old man LOL 

Hope you had a good trip. I was in Granada at 26º - it was only a few weeks ago and a few kms up the road that it was + 0,5º. NO spring here.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Yeh....had a good few hours out! Lot more pleasant now it's warmed up! I don't need any more shrinkage and wrinkles!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Bless!!!! I´ll print it, frame it and put it on my bedside table LOL!!! Hey, you´re nearly as sexy as Steve Hall !!!
> 
> Jo x



Oh dear God ....... please dont encourage him.
Its bad enough the bike pictures, but now him as well

Its just too much to cope with


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Oh dear God ....... please dont encourage him.
> Its bad enough the bike pictures, but now him as well
> 
> Its just too much to cope with



Am I right in thinking that while he was out for a ride, he stopped, found a mirrored window, stood infront of it and took a photo of himself... on his own?????Bless him!!

LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Damn right Jo.....just for you! 

You can ignore losers like that ponytailed saddo Stravinsky and that coffee-scrounging old dodderer Steve Hall......cos I'm The Man.....and they're not!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Damn right Jo.....just for you!
> 
> You can ignore losers like that ponytailed saddo Stravinsky and that coffee-scrounging old dodderer Steve Hall......cos I'm The Man.....and they're not!


It's true, Xtreme is The Man; I should know because somebody told me. Who was it???? Oh yes, Xtreme....


----------



## gazzyboi (Mar 17, 2009)

suppost 2 be the hottest on record this year


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

dont please your making us all jealous as hell
sunny nottingham is great come over and enjoy the crime rate
much better than sun (not) tell u what why dont we all do a timeshare i will if u will 

go on pretty please


----------



## gazzyboi (Mar 17, 2009)

lol um, timeshare... for nottingham.. sounds tempting.

but ya know, i think im just gunna ave to stay here and top up mi tan 

you should move dude, its a lot easier than a lot of people make it out to be.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> dont please your making us all jealous as hell
> sunny nottingham is great come over and enjoy the crime rate
> much better than sun (not) tell u what why dont we all do a timeshare i will if u will
> 
> go on pretty please


Just come over and do a fact finding trip for the summer!!!! why not!!??

Jo x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

gazzyboi said:


> lol um, timeshare... for nottingham.. sounds tempting.
> 
> but ya know, i think im just gunna ave to stay here and top up mi tan
> 
> you should move dude, its a lot easier than a lot of people make it out to be.


im just waiting to sell my business in the uk then im on the first plane mate we visit 3-4 times a year fell in love with the place in the 90s
just getting over a serious quad bike accident still though so got to wait just that little bit longer be worth it though


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*ref fact finding*



jojo said:


> Just come over and do a fact finding trip for the summer!!!! why not!!??
> 
> Jo x



already done it all jo want as close to benidorm as poss but not central of course or maybe alicante area when i sell my business will have about enough to buy a place and live comfertable for a few year so we will have to work again but may take a year out first though learn the lingo etc


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*ref notts timeshare*



jojo said:


> Just come over and do a fact finding trip for the summer!!!! why not!!??
> 
> Jo x


can we not intrest u jo ?
could throw in a guided tour of saint anns and watch a drugs bust as it happens ! or maybe hyson green see how the real notts girls earn there cash !
or the odd gun fight in top vally ! you expats dont no what your missing lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> can we not intrest u jo ?
> could throw in a guided tour of saint anns and watch a drugs bust as it happens ! or maybe hyson green see how the real notts girls earn there cash !
> or the odd gun fight in top vally ! you expats dont no what your missing lol


Nah, I dont think I can be tempted... sorry 

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*oh my mrs is awfull*



jojo said:


> Nah, I dont think I can be tempted... sorry
> 
> Jo xx


the mrs says if i dont get us over to spain in the next 12 mths im in for a wooden overcoat.
no serious cant wait to join you all out there. work is not a big issue for me for the first couple of years really. and im a time served welder can get work most places normaly hopefull the credit crunch will be resolved by then.
were abouts are u jo my map of spain is ltd mind u


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> the mrs says if i dont get us over to spain in the next 12 mths im in for a wooden overcoat.
> no serious cant wait to join you all out there. work is not a big issue for me for the first couple of years really. and im a time served welder can get work most places normaly hopefull the credit crunch will be resolved by then.
> were abouts are u jo my map of spain is ltd mind u


I´m in Malaga! Have you thought of commuting?? Mrs. jkchawner could look after things in Spain and you run your UK business til its sold and pop over for weekends etc... that´ll give you a chance to make contacts etc. Thats what me and mine do!

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´m in Malaga! Have you thought of commuting?? Mrs. jkchawner could look after things in Spain and you run your UK business til its sold and pop over for weekends etc... that´ll give you a chance to make contacts etc. Thats what me and mine do!
> 
> Jo


i have a very bad back condition the sun does it the world of good when i come over to spain or other places abroad im like a new man.
as soon as i return to the uk the damp and weather normaly puts me i bed for the first 3 days on my return.
my condition is called ankylosing spondylitis google it and have a look. its nothing to do with spondylitis i used to be as fit as a fiddle and could bench press 75-80 killo now im getting worse each year, its a crippling disfiguring horrable illness and i would not wish it on anyone.
thats my main reason for getting abroad it can alter my life by as much as 10 - 15years on the mobilty side


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> i have a very bad back condition the sun does it the world of good when i come over to spain or other places abroad im like a new man.
> as soon as i return to the uk the damp and weather normaly puts me i bed for the first 3 days on my return.
> my condition is called ankylosing spondylitis google it and have a look. its nothing to do with spondylitis i used to be as fit as a fiddle and could bench press 75-80 killo now im getting worse each year, its a crippling disfiguring horrable illness and i would not wish it on anyone.
> thats my main reason for getting abroad it can alter my life by as much as 10 - 15years on the mobilty side



I´m pretty sure that a friend of mine who lives up the road from me here has that same condition (I´ll check but I´m sure its ankylosing) and thats why they moved here 6 years ago. He hasnt looked back! 

Jo x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

My mum and dad have just returned to the UK after spending a couple of weeks with us and they're forcasting snow there where they are this weekend??!? It has been lovely though - even managed to get down the beach and people were swimming!!! (still a bit cold for me though). Aah yes, the healing properties of good weather and the sea - my dad had a knee replacement a while ago and swears he feels a lot better here - mind you, nice weather and a few glasses (for medicinal purposes, of course!!!) can do wonders. I know I'd rather be "miserable" here than in the UK when it's like this!!! LOL


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

anyway heres one to think about while having your dinner its 12.14pm now 1.14 pm your time think about me at 2.30pm your time casue im shi**ing bricks
had ingrowing toe nails for year (both big toes) and at 1.30 pm are time there both being took off ouch !!!!!
of my feet for 3 days at least
there that should make your sandwich go down well lol
and yes i agree i would rather be over there as well as soon as poss please


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> anyway heres one to think about while having your dinner its 12.14pm now 1.14 pm your time think about me at 2.30pm your time casue im shi**ing bricks
> had ingrowing toe nails for year (both big toes) and at 1.30 pm are time there both being took off ouch !!!!!
> of my feet for 3 days at least
> there that should make your sandwich go down well lol
> and yes i agree i would rather be over there as well as soon as poss please


Thanks for that!!

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´m pretty sure that a friend of mine who lives up the road from me here has that same condition (I´ll check but I´m sure its ankylosing) and thats why they moved here 6 years ago. He hasnt looked back!
> 
> Jo x



if it is that they have got ask them how the warmer climate has helped them and how long they have been diagnosed with it ?
i was told 3 years ago and its affecting me quite bad already.
its a very very nasty thing to have. 
and i still havent come to terms with it really yet.
ive never met anyone else with it either its fairly rare thank god.
when im abroad im like a new man swimming jetskis you name it over here i have trouble getting out of bed in the morning.
yes find out what u can for me jo
regards shaun


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thanks for that!!
> 
> Jo xx


your welcome


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> if it is that they have got ask them how the warmer climate has helped them and how long they have been diagnosed with it ?
> i was told 3 years ago and its affecting me quite bad already.
> its a very very nasty thing to have.
> and i still havent come to terms with it really yet.
> ...


I will. I´m fairly sure he´s had it along time and possibly his son has also got a form of it?? I dunno. I´ll ask his wife later. He lurks on here from time to time so he might actually say something and prove me wrong!!?

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I will. I´m fairly sure he´s had it along time and possibly his son has also got a form of it?? I dunno. I´ll ask his wife later. He lurks on here from time to time so he might actually say something and prove me wrong!!?
> 
> Jo


ok thanks will look forward to hearing from u on that.
ah well got to get ready for the butcher from bagdad now 
bet she,s sharpning the meat cleaver up as we speak 
see you all later.
regards shaun


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> anyway heres one to think about while having your dinner its 12.14pm now 1.14 pm your time think about me at 2.30pm your time casue im shi**ing bricks
> had ingrowing toe nails for year (both big toes) and at 1.30 pm are time there both being took off ouch !!!!!
> of my feet for 3 days at least
> there that should make your sandwich go down well lol
> and yes i agree i would rather be over there as well as soon as poss please


OMG I can't believe I was tucking into a baguette then....well, I'll look forward to seeing it again in a second! Thanks for that!!!!!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> OMG I can't believe I was tucking into a baguette then....well, I'll look forward to seeing it again in a second! Thanks for that!!!!!!


enjoy !!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> if it is that they have got ask them how the warmer climate has helped them and how long they have been diagnosed with it ?
> i was told 3 years ago and its affecting me quite bad already.
> its a very very nasty thing to have.
> and i still havent come to terms with it really yet.
> ...


I´ve PM´d you 

Jo x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´ve PM´d you
> 
> Jo x


thanks jo


----------

